
New contact lenses with LEDs and circuits could become a tiny personal display - cmcginnis
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/jul/03/led.contact.lenses
======
vaksel
Cool stuff, although wont this cause near sightless?

~~~
nirmal
Focusing images with displays close to the eyes has always been an issue. My
advisor, Thad Starner, has been wearing a heads up display that clips onto his
glasses for 10+ years. His has the ability to move the image farther or closer
so he can set it to appear where his eyes naturally focus.

~~~
cstejerean
Would you happen to know what make/model your advisor uses?

~~~
nirmal
I believe it's the Micro Optical SV-6. Although the company site seems to be
something else. I believe they are now in the business of making those HUDs
for ipods (ala MyVu).

~~~
cstejerean
thanks

